# lokomotiva my layout and models ho



## lokomotiva (Feb 22, 2012)

hallo my name is lokomotiva this is my layout my collections of model ho is dedicate to locomotive and coach handmade of
slovenian,croatian and another balkans state
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW2MMJE1Jk8
My plastic modular description- 
the current size is 3x3 meters with a structure of 6 moduli.ha received a revamp last year , leaving only the part of the original station had old layout ''museum''il more 'than twenty 'new year are the two passers-side B-side entrance and exit station, the last and' under construction at this time- 
Armament and 'hoarse switches with self-built parts visibili.solo hoarse about whether old-line represents a secondary station with four tracks and a small goods yard, depot turntable steam and calls for the coal mine- 
the line and 'single-track line until deflected 
towards Dalmatia and the sea with only diesel line ends station in the fantasy-shoveled the other line leads to the Croatian border station sapjane made ​​between the real and unreal, where changes can be done at 3000V traction 25/50kv-buildings and works of art are self-made and commercial management and and 'fully analog 
setting is the 'line from the Trieste Karst in the woods that go to ljubljana Jesenice former border with Austria and 
pushes toward the coast Dalmatian ........


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous layout! I especially like the functional (moving) sky tram.

Are the catenary power lines on that one line actually functional ... supplying power to the train, or just decorative?

Very nice ... thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

beautiful work. do you have a diagram of the layout?


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

Fantastic layout! I really enjoyed your video production. Your Railroad came to life.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking work, that's some fantastic job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

that is awesome--wow

:appl:


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## lokomotiva (Feb 22, 2012)

hallo.... than to all friends in new topic i send many photos of my layout and a not very good diagram 
bye lokomotiva


----------



## lokomotiva (Feb 22, 2012)

*many photos of my layout-lokomotiva*

: D HALLO....
i send many photos and the diogram of my layout...........
bye....lokomotiva
http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/207/jj4.mp4/
: Eek:


----------

